# Need help...



## AMI0607 (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi, I have been married for over a year but I feel like I rushed into this marriage. We married when he found out he was being sent to Japan from the Marines. We have been together for 5 years and engaged for 2 years. We finally live together but I feel that we aren't like we used to when we were together. He is like a completely different person and I don't feel any love at all. I told him I want a divorce but he keeps saying "If that will make you happy okay, but I am not going to marry anyone ever again." It makes me feel super guilty and that I should stay with him and not divorce...I feel like I am trapped between a rock and a hard place. Also if I do intend on getting a divorce, what do I need to do? I am unsure where to start and I have looked on Google but it is no help.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

You may find the book, _The Five Love Languages_ by Gary Chapman to be helpful at this point. There truly is a reason we feel "in love". Perhaps the book will help there.

As far as divorce, see an attorney. If no children or assets are involved, it shouldn't be that complex.


----------

